#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

ڡ             .               ǡ              ѡ             :-

*1-   :* (    )                  .

*2-   :*                                                                              .                      .

*3-   :* (    )                           .                      .                                                    .
** 
             :-
1-    .
2-         .
3-            .
4-              .
5-              .
6-              .
7-            .
8-          .
*   (   ) * 
                             (   )                        :-
1- :      ( ......  )    (     .....)    (  .... )
2- :            ѡ ȡ         .  
3-  :       (19-21%) .

                   (  -  -  -     )     .** 

                                    :-
1-    :                                                        .

2-   :                                                 .

3-  :                                                                    .

*    (   )*
                                          :-
* : * 
                                                                 . 
* : * 
             :-
-                    .
-      .
-                .
-                              .
* :  * 
           :-
-                                            .
-                                .
-      .
-                               .
*    classification of fire*
              :- 
*1-      class (a) fires* 


            (   )                                             .

*2-      class (b) fires* 
                        :-
-        .
-       .
                          .

*3-      class (c)fires* 
                                   .

*4-      class (d) fires* 
                                                     .

**  * 
                                 .         :
-        .
-            .
-                                      .     
See More:

----------

